# Earthmate PN-40



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone else think that the TOPO 8.0 software is WAY too complicated?

I can use the handheld device just fine, but when I try to use the TOPO USA software I just cant seem to figure out WTH Im doing. Ive read the manual but it seems pretty vague. 

Im starting to think I shoulda saved some $$$ and just bought a cheaper device. What good is fancy mapping capability if its a PITA to use? Am I just a dummy or is the software not as simple as it could be?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I currently evaluating one of those device for a product review to be seen here. The software is complicated but quite powerful.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have the pn-40 and love it. As far as the Topo 8.0, it is a pain to learn. The most I have done with it was down loading and transfering Sat. photos from the web and then to the GPS. I paid $265. for the PN-40 after rebate and that encluded the Topo 8.0  .So I am not complaining about it.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I also think the software is a little difficult to use but I love the gps and all the features. I purchased mine for $265 also and will mainly use it for hunting. So far I have had it on some walks in some deep cover and it worked fine even with all the green leaves still up. For the price and the features you can't complain. One thing that might help you do some things on the software is the help button it does explain many of the features and how to use them. Personally I don't think you could buy a better device for the price just my thoughts. Joel


----------

